# Independence Day



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sheriff has taken it to a new level. Maybe he's uncomfortable with the fireworks? At any rate this evening he wasnt in with the goats he was in the next pen over which is for chickens, curled up in a dog house.
He usually snoozes either out in the goat yard or in their shelter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some dogs are deathly afraid of the fireworks.......some are known... to literally jump through a glass window to run away because of being so afraid......it is so sad...  ...you may have to comfort him.....and be sure... he stays in a safe place....to get through the 4th....good luck :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam, this is his 3rd 4th of July. He doesnt appear to be wigged out but I trust him.
This Anatolian guy ate a couple chickens his first year & got into trouble big time for it. One time I made the mistake of asking him in a happy voice if he wanted some chicken (it was raw throw away stuff) & he ignored it. 
Anytime I caught him looking at them I would growl "NO CHICKEN!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...nancy d... :greengrin: ....I am glad.. he isn't wigging out....now that the 4th is over ....we can take a breather with our pets... :hug: 

Great news ..with the chicken that he ignored it... :wink: ...sounds like he knows ...it isn't a good idea to eat chicken....or even look at them....great job.... :thumbup: :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The first time it happened he was about 4mos old. When I went out he didnt greet me with his usual happy self. He wasnt acting guilty but something was wrong. I felt him all over for injuries, worried that he was coming down with someting, then I found the carcass.
He KNEW it was a bad move!
Several mos later he only ate part of one, as if I'd be impressed with his self control! In truth I kind of was.
And Im sure they didnt die of natural causes, unless you count the LGD.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

glad he made it through!

my dogs flipped out last night too :doh: even though its illegal in our area people still shoot them off..kinda a waste of time because its still light outside at night, you can hear them but not see them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad... it is under control... nancy d...he is learning well.... :wink: :greengrin:



> my dogs flipped out last night too :doh: even though its illegal in our area people still shoot them off..kinda a waste of time because its still light outside at night, you can hear them but not see them


 Glad your dogs made it through to Katrina.....

It would be kinda strange.. having fireworks.. and it is light outside.....that's a bummer.....  
Is the 4th always light every year?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah its always light up there way up North this time of year.
I cant imagine lighting fireworks when its still light but them Alaska folks work with what they got!


----------

